# 2 Good Curados/2 Bad Curados



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

By the title you can see that I own 4 Curados. Two of them are the smoothest throwing products I've ever had the pleasure of using, and two of them (regardless of how many cleaning and bearing repairs) just won't free up.
I live in San Antonio, with a place in Rockport. I have used a older gentleman here in town for years to clean and repair my reals, he says that's just the way they are. 
Any advice?????:headknock


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

BTW, apologies for the spelling. My class rank of 38/52 from Yorktown HS leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

PM sent brotha..I like a challenge..


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

PM MattK he has worked on my reels and has done a great job. Reels can be fixed and some are just not junk like you are being told, they may be out of tolerance but can be fixed.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Mathews Reel Repair.*



ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> By the title you can see that I own 4 Curados. Two of them are the smoothest throwing products I've ever had the pleasure of using, and two of them (regardless of how many cleaning and bearing repairs) just won't free up.
> I live in San Antonio, with a place in Rockport. I have used a older gentleman here in town for years to clean and repair my reals, he says that's just the way they are.
> Any advice?????:headknock


My advice to you Sir is quit using that guy and take them to Mathews Reel Repair he's on this board and does an excellent job on repairs. He opened shop a couple of mnths ago and has good turnaround. Here's his no# 210 343 0389. You won't be disappointed and won't be :headknock


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*BTW he's in San Antonio also.*


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We also have Rockport Tackle in Rockport which is now a warranty center for us. Either way you will be in good hands with Matt or the boys over at Rockport.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd be happy to check them out and give you a second opinion.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

First challenger has accepted.
I was in Rockport this weekend and dropped them by with Alton at Tackle Town. I'll keep you all posted as I really like those guys and have confidence they'll do a good job.
BTW, he suggested that I use corrosion X on the reels after a light rinse. Anyone else use that?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Corrosion X is all I use man, greatest stuff ever. Just dont spray it directly on them spray it on a towel and then wipe it down.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I picked up the reels from Alton at Tackle Town and they work like a champ. I would recommend him to anyone with a Curado issue.
Thanks to all...........


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alton is a great guy and his son is a great technician. Glad to hear they were able to take care of the reels for you.


----------

